# REW and Digi-002?



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello eveyone.

Is it possible to use a Digidesign interface accurately with the REW software? I'm able to cal and make measurements, but I'm not convinced that my "sound card caibration" results are true. It looks pretty wavy, (but not in a feedback sort of way), and not like the examples in the help pages.

If it helps, I'm on the Mac platform, and this is for a 2 speaker system.

Thanks in advance for any possible insight!

Gio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's see the soundcard cal graph.

brucek


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi brucek,

Here's the last one I did, at -6db sweep level. Note the zoom level on the graph! 

I've been trying a few different combinations of sweep level, and input level at the interface, as i cannot control the input from within the prog. They all come out pretty much the same. It seems odd to me that there is a 15/30 db variation from "0" in freq response from the unit. 

I also get the occasional " Impulse not where it should be", alert, if that helps at all...... 

Thanks,
Gio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Digidesign interface


That's certainly not a soundcard calibration file.

Maybe you better tell me something about this Digidesign interface. Is it a soundcard with an analog line-in and line-out?

brucek


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hehe... That's pretty much the response I was expecting! :scratch:

The Digi-002 is a firewire interface that works in conjunction with the ProTools DAW software. It has 8 analog inputs, and 8 analog outs (plus digital in/out options as well). Without launching the software, it can be accessed via the MAC Core audio driver, which is how I have connected it for these measurements. I'm beginning to think that the two just won't play nicely together....

Gio


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You might be able to access it by setting it as the default input and output in Sound preferences and selecting CoreAudio as the input device in the REW soundcard settings. If it doesn't work the built-in audio works fine for measurement purposes as long as you have a line input.


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

JohnM said:


> You might be able to access it by setting it as the default input and output in Sound preferences and selecting CoreAudio as the input device in the REW soundcard settings. If it doesn't work the built-in audio works fine for measurement purposes as long as you have a line input.


Hi John,

This is exactly what I've done. The built in audio looked even crazier!(there _is _a line input) I'll try it again with different cables....


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally back. This is what I got using the Mac soundcard, line out-R, line in-R. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Gio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You're not getting any signal there. That's just noise...

brucek


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

Gio:

Last night I posted a quick memo regarding use of the MacBook with REW; hope that helps.


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

spreston said:


> Gio:
> 
> Last night I posted a quick memo regarding use of the MacBook with REW; hope that helps.


Hi spreston,

Thanks for the tips, although after having done all of that, I'm still left with the same reading. I went so far as to turn off the wifi card, and unplug eveything but monitor and keyboard. :scratch: 

Gio


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

brucek said:


> You're not getting any signal there. That's just noise...
> 
> brucek


Hi brucek,

Out of pure frustration, I unplugged everything, including the dummy i had in the headphone jack (this mutes the speaker). Then for giggles, I started the cal procedure. Instead of the 1k tone coming out of the speaker, it sounded like a door buzzer. Does this shed any light?

Gio


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have an Intel Mac or a PowerPC Mac? There seems to be a Java bug with the PowerPC Macs that results in sound data being byte-swapped.


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

PowerPC :bigsmile:

Is there a patch, or should I just chisel open the wallet and buy a soundcard for my Dell laptop?

Thanks,

Gio


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No patch, sorry, may need to go the Dell route.


----------



## Gio (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh well....

I'll report back when I get that together. Thanks for the help, though. :T

Gio


----------

